

BitTorrent Premieres New Live Streaming Platform - mlla
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-new-live-streaming-platform-130312/

======
jefe78
Very cool. We're in the live streaming business and currently using Wowza to
redistribute our content via several distribution layers.

I wonder if they'll release the source eventually...

